# Loose grayish thread algae



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I know a picture would help, but I'm getting very loose stringy substance on my plant leaves. When I shake the plant or use my gravel vac the substance comes off and drifts around in the water column. it literally reappears by the next day on the plants. Can someone tell me what this sounds like and how do I keep off.

Right now I have 46gallon planted with driftwood and rocks. I'm using an eheim ecco cansister filter, I have 1.9 litre diy co2, I dose ferts once a week and add about 1/2 tsp of kno3 weekly. I also do weekly water changes.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Does this sound like it?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=6

Can you tell us more about your tank? What kind of lighting do you have? That sort of thing. I can tell you now that your co2 and nitrates are most likely way too low. I'd only go DIY for something 20 gallons or smaller.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

It does sound like it and I'm not feeling to good right now after reading about it.
I have a Current USA fixture that is capable of 192 watts (two 96watt cf bulbs), but I have 96watts going for 12 hrs and the second bulb comes on for 4 hrs in the middle of the day. The bulbs are probably about 8 months old. Last time I checked my kh was 4 and ph was 6.8 to 7.0, so I guess my co2 is about 14-18.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would do a water change then the blackout as the algae finder suggest. After the blackout I would get all aspects of your tank in balance: lighting, C02, ferts. Your C02 needs to be increased to 30ppm, N03 10ppm/P04 1ppm. Make sure you are dosing Micros/Macros on a regular schedule. Good Luck!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the good advice. I think I'll try the blackout plan and buy a new nitrate kit. The one I have isn't accurate.


----------

